# Occupants for my 20gal tank.



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have nothing in there at the moment, so it's a clean slate. I have a 55 gal saltwater tank so difficulty isn't a problem. I know nothing about freshwater fish though. Please use your imagination and let me know what you would do with the tank.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

do you want a challenge or just something basic? I think a fully planted aquarium with flourite and co2 injections and driftwood would be awesome. Personally I like more natural looking aquariums and the challenge of creating as much of an ecosystem as possible. In that you could do small schools of tetras or rasporas and some oto cats or something. Otherwise, my personal favorites are the semi-aggressive/community fish. I've done cichlids and I got bored of them, haha. I like angels, gouramis, freshwater sharks, catfish, etc. Or you could have fun with livebears, they are easy to breed. I have 3 breeding variatus in my tank...but it just feeds my dinosaur bichir


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*20gal*

I would like something of a challenge. The natural scape looks the best to me too. I'm going to plant it first, then get some fish. I just have no idea what type of fish. I do know though that I don't want anything "normal". I don't want anything the typical person has. You know, like the majority of the stuff you find at PetSmart or PetCo.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah I hear ya on that one. Well I would try to find some smaller "mom and pop" stores in your area that specialize in fish. The tend to order more exotic stuff and can also special order as well. Usually Petsmart and Petco will not special order fish but it never hurts to ask. There are like a gazillion choices so your best bet is to go out and physically see the fish and decide that way. For me personally, i've been in the fish business for awhile and so "out of the ordinary" does not excite me as much anymore. For me, seeing an angel with an unusual pattern or a prize winning guppy is just as good. Look through books and magazines and in pet stores and if you find something that pops out, then just find out what goes with it.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*20 gallon*

I know what you mean. e goto "mom and pop" stores for our saltwater tank. I'll have to check out their freshwater selection. After having the fish in our SW tank with all the colors and the different shapes, it's hard to get excited about freshwater. I was actually thinking about making the 20 gallon an invertebrate tank for SW if I can't find any freshwater that interests me.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah its hard to find fish that compare with saltwater when it comes to color and uniquness. It all depends on what you like though. You might also consider using it as a hospital tank for your saltwater aquarium or use it to raise food for your saltwater fish or maybe even build a sump out of it. You could always do something different too like aquatic turtles or salamanders.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I find it unusual that someone is going from salt to fresh. There's almost no comparison when it comes to oddity and beauty imo.

Not that freshwater isn't beautiful and rewarding anyway. :lol: :lol: 8) 8) 

Try looking at some African Butterfly Fish. They're downright strange, but full of personality. I watch them at my lfs and they're so ominous, kind of like Zeppelins floating over a battlefield ready to drop missile salvos on unsuspecting tetras and cories. Their tentacles actually look like they're some kind of radar or defense for below them, although from what I can tell they don't really 'use' them.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*20 gal tank*

It is strange to go from saltwater to fresh, but I have a huge saltwater tank that we're building up and I don't want the same expense for both tanks. I already have a quarentine tank as well. I had the 55 gallon saltwater with a volital lionfish, then the 20 gallon was a small saltwater tank for my clownfish, then I had a 10 gallon tank for feeder fish for the lion and I have a small tank for my son's crowntail betta. The lionfish is saddly no more, so we took the 20 and combined it in the 55, so i now have a 20 gallon that is unoccupied and a 10 gallon for the quarentine. The reptile idea is a good one, especially since my son is really into repiles and turtles, but I found out there are dwarf puffer fish for freshwater. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

personally I think freshwater puffers are boring. They are cool at first but they can be very nippy so you have to be careful what you put with them and n my personal opinion I find them boring. Others and yourself may disagree though but I dont find them as exciting as a saltwater puffer. Ifyour son is into reptiles, I think that would be an excellent idea. Maybe you could do a semiaquatic environment with frogs or turtles or just go fully reptile.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*20gal tank*

I love puffers, but I've never seen freshwater. You may be right. I'll talk to hubby and see if giving tank to my son to do whatever he wants with it sounds good. He is only 4 years old though. (A very, very smart 4 though). Is that too early in your opinion? He does take care of his betta though. He feeds it in the morning and for dinner and cleans his tank once a week as well. Totally his responsiblity. It's in the living room, so I know it's getting done.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

well I think some supervision is always needed. I think a 20 gallon tank will be difficult for your child to do waterchanges on his own, but I could be mistaken. Reptiles will require the addition or a screen top, heatlamps, UV lighting, substrate, etc. Once you have it all set up though its just a matter of changing the water dish and feeding. Good starter reptiles are leopard geckos and bearded dragons. THey easily tamed and easy to care for. My personal favorite is the bearded dragon but it will outgrow a 20 and requires more lighting than the leadord gecko. But its the sweetest, most friendliest lizard ever. You could do several leopard geckos in a 20 though and they dont have as much lighting requirements since they are nocturnal and UV is moreso optional. Anyways...this si a fish forum so i'll stop, haha. If you have questions about reptiles though you can email me. I think he would enjoy a redeared slider or something though if you want to go semi-aquatic...just make sure he washes his hands after touching it.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*20gal tank*

Thanks for the info. I would do the water changes, that would be too difficult for him. Thanks!!!


----------

